# French bulldog ears bending backwards?



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)

I've had my french bulldog puppy for about three/four weeks now, and I have started to notice, the tips of his ears are bending backwards, the right ear is bending further...

Is this common in french bulldogs?
I've only ever had floppy ear dogs... So not sure if this is anything to worry about or not.

Ive got some pictures to kind of show his ear


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know if its common for frenchies but there are ways to fix it. Doberman Pinschers have that same issue sometimes and to fix it we use breathe rite strips. Here is a guide. Its simple to do and not painful in any way for the dogs. You'll want to get a skin bond solution (such as ostobond) and the corresponding remover.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

My puppy went through a phase at about 4-5 months old where he had one ear bent backwards and the other forwards. It lasted about 2 weeks and now they are both upright.

I'd ask the breeder if it's important though.


----------



## Saures (Jul 9, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> My puppy went through a phase at about 4-5 months old where he had one ear bent backwards and the other forwards. It lasted about 2 weeks and now they are both upright.
> 
> I'd ask the breeder if it's important though.



I just forwarded an email to the breeder, hopefully she'll get back to me soon


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I love Frenchies! 

One if my friends has a GSD and his ears have curled back like that permanently and one of his ears have dropped. The vet told ny friend that it happened because he didn't have enough calcium and his previous owners didn't shape it when he was a pup. Perhaps add some calcium and tape his ears?


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I believe it happens when they are teething, something to do with the calcium. 

I lived with a frenchie breeder for close to a year and saw a few litters, and at least one from each litter always went through a brief phase after their ears had risen, that one would flop back down a little bit, and then turn upright again.


----------



## tserhal (Feb 2, 2020)

My Chihuahua's ear is doing the same thing he's about 10 weeks old


----------

